# 1976 Flamboyant Red Stingray J38-4



## bikemonkey (Nov 11, 2018)

Brought this '76 Flamboyant Red 3 speed home yesterday (EMxxxxx). Not in bad shape, kinda like my shop dog Rusty - just missing a couple of nuts...


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 11, 2018)

Poor Rusty. 

Looks like an easy clean up on that. Wonder why Schwinn called that Flamboyant red when it's more like Radiant red.


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 11, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Poor Rusty.
> 
> Looks like an easy clean up on that. Wonder why Schwinn called that Flamboyant red when it's more like Radiant red.



yeah..I waited as long as I could...my wife insisted..

I thought it was Radiant too until I pulled up the catalog...it's maybe a shade darker?


----------

